# Excellent CDs



## Hazel

What companies make the best quality CDs? I suppose Deutsche Grammophone is one. 

Thank you.


----------



## Art Rock

Chandos, Hyperion, BIS, CPO to step out of the main names.


----------



## Hazel

Art Rock said:


> Chandos, Hyperion, BIS, CPO to step out of the main names.


Thank you. I keep wanting to share a story with you since you are in The Netherlands. Off topic but I think worth hearing. I took a package to the post office that was addressed to "The Netherlands". Mail clerk crossed out "The Netherlands" and wrote in "Holland" because, he said, they might not recognize "The Netherlands". :lol:

Ah well!


----------



## Art Rock

My father always told the story that when he was visiting the USA in the early sixties he saw a list of top import countries in the newspaper that had Holland at 10 and The Netherlands at 25.


----------



## Hazel

Art Rock said:


> My father always told the story that when he was visiting the USA in the early sixties he saw a list of top import countries in the newspaper that had Holland at 10 and The Netherlands at 25.


That is worse! In 1850 my great grandfather told the census taker that his parents were born in "The Netherlands". On the other hand, we grew up calling it "Holland". Ah yes, the boy with his finger in the ****. Wasn't it called Holland in that story? Think so.

Anyway, just had to mention it.


----------



## TxllxT

The best label for recording quality is in my opinion Decca / London. Famous is all what the Decca engineers recorded in Montreal with Charles Dutoit. EMI & DG offer overall good quality, Teldec is IMHO more uneven in this regard.


----------



## Hazel

TxllxT said:


> The best label for recording quality is in my opinion Decca / London. Famous is all what the Decca engineers recorded in Montreal with Charles Dutoit. EMI & DG offer overall good quality, Teldec is IMHO more uneven in this regard.


Thank you. I'd forgotten about Decca.


----------



## Ukko

TxllxT said:


> The best label for recording quality is in my opinion Decca / London. Famous is all what the Decca engineers recorded in Montreal with Charles Dutoit. EMI & DG offer overall good quality, Teldec is IMHO more uneven in this regard.


Bis has produced excellently engineered recordings with great consistency. The Decca engineers have consistently produced moderately brittle, edgy sounding recordings of piano music, a quality not evident in their recordings of other music.

The OP's 'best CDs' term may not allow consideration of performance quality, but I consider it more important than the difference between very good and superlative engineering. Decca has recorded some superlative piano music...


----------



## Hazel

Hilltroll72 said:


> Bis has produced excellently engineered recordings with great consistency. The Decca engineers have consistently produced moderately brittle, edgy sounding recordings of piano music, a quality not evident in their recordings of other music.
> 
> The OP's 'best CDs' term may not allow consideration of performance quality, but I consider it more important than the difference between very good and superlative engineering. Decca has recorded some superlative piano music...


I am sure I have some Deccas. I'll play some of them What about Dutton Digital? I have one of theirs that i wish was returnable. Maybe it was just a fluke but half of it cannot even be heard.


----------



## Vaneyes

From the mid-90's with the "rededication" of Emil Berliner Studios, DG has become more consistent. DG Originals are better, too, after too many remastering butcherings and unnecessary reissues across the DG product line. 

Good recordings can come from many places, many people, many labels. Avie, BIS, Mirare, Virgin, ECM, Tacet, Naive, Harmonia Mundi continue to be some of my favorite labels.


----------



## Hazel

Vaneyes said:


> From the mid-90's with the "rededication" of Emil Berliner Studios, DG has become more consistent. DG Originals are better, too, after too many remastering butcherings and unnecessary reissues across the DG product line.
> 
> Good recordings can come from many places, many people, many labels. Avie, BIS, Mirare, Virgin, ECM, Tacet, Naive, Harmonia Mundi continue to be some of my favorite labels.


I am sure you are right. I just want to feel secure in what I buy because CDs are not returnable once they have been opened unless there is physical damage to them and you'd better be able to prove you didn't do that yourself. When you buy a CD that is only half-audible, you don't want any more of that particular brand. Or, I don't. On the other hand, I don't think I have ever gotten a poor Deutsche Grammophone recording. I see Hyperion advertised a lot in a BBC magazine. I am not sure I have any of theirs. Some day I'll find a way to sort these 500 +/- CDs so I'll know what I have.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hazel, every label has made poor performance or sound recordings. I can now only guess that you're asking for the best chance of avoiding a poor-sounding digital recording that has been recorded after the mid-90's. Prior to that time DG had too many follies in both analogue and digital recording. If you haven't come across one from those eras, then you've been lucky tip-toeing through a minefield, or just avoiding them altogether.

As I said, I'm more confident in DG now, and happily include it in my determination for buying. That said, performance and interpretation for me does not take a backseat. I get the impression from some SACD collectors, that due to limited manufacturing of that product, performance and interpretation often does take a backseat.


----------



## Hazel

Vaneyes said:


> Hazel, every label has made poor performance or sound recordings. I can now only guess that you're asking for the best chance of avoiding a poor-sounding digital recording that has been recorded after the mid-90's. Prior to that time DG had too many follies in both analogue and digital recording. If you haven't come across one from those eras, then you've been lucky tip-toeing through a minefield, or just avoiding them altogether.
> 
> As I said, I'm more confident in DG now, and happily include it in my determination for buying. That said, performance and interpretation for me does not take a backseat. I get the impression from some SACD collectors, that due to limited manufacturing of that product, performance and interpretation often does take a backseat.


If by "DG" you mean Deutsche Grammophone, I am in agreement. I had not bought many CDs in the 90s as I had my LPs. But the CD collection is growing and I realized that I need to pay attention to the producers.


----------



## Air

Decca is probably my favorite, followed by DGG, EMI, and (wait for it!)... Naxos.

Philips has done some wonderful stuff too, especially with chamber music. Pearl, VAI, Testament, and Naxos Historical are my favorites for historical piano recordings, but their sound quality is well... historical. 

RCA is alright, though both sound quality and performances can vary. Same with Brilliant, though their big box sets tend to be pretty high quality through and through. I'm very thankful for my budget Brilliant boxes.

Harmonia Mundi is gigantic in Baroque music and before.


----------



## Hazel

Air said:


> Philips has done some wonderful stuff, especially with chamber music. Pearl, VAI, Testament, and Naxos Historical are my favorites for historical piano recordings, but their sound quality is well... historical.
> 
> RCA is alright, though both sound quality and performances can vary. Same with Brilliant, though their big box sets tend to be pretty high quality through and through. I'm very thankful for my budget Brilliant boxes.
> 
> Harmonia Mundi is gigantic in Baroque music.


Ah yes, Philips. Thanks.


----------



## TxllxT

From the negative point of view: I never met with a pleasant Supraphon recording (Czechoslovak label). With Soviet Melodiya they did however digitalisation miracles. In the fifties & early sixties recordings were made mostly with two microphones. These recordings are better than the later multi-mike recordings. Sometimes 'technical progress' actually is a setback.


----------



## Vaneyes

TxllxT said:


> From the negative point of view: I never met with a pleasant Supraphon recording (Czechoslovak label). With Soviet Melodiya they did however digitalisation miracles. In the fifties & early sixties recordings were made mostly with two microphones. These recordings are better than the later multi-mike recordings. Sometimes 'technical progress' actually is a setback.


I agree in general about Supraphon sound--AAD, ADD, & DDD. Too bad, because there are many performances that I would've liked to hear in a better light.

Multi-miking is often spanked when it's incompetent mixers who should be. I love the ability to easily hear nuances and exchanges.


----------



## Hazel

> TxllxT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes 'technical progress' actually is a setback.
Click to expand...

How very true.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

This semi-related thread might prove interesting.

And here's a look of what my money's been chasinghttps://www.talkclassical.com/posts/29645/ over the years.


----------



## science

I don't worry too much about labels, but I do buy a lot of DG (and Archiv), EMI, London/Decca, Helios (the budget label of Hyperion), and lately a lot of Sony. I buy ECM, Hyperion and Chandos when I can find them cheap, and I usually love music from ECM and Hyperion (I have generally positive feelings about Chandos, but much more love for the others). I like Telarc and DHM as well. Nonesuch is about as nice as ECM. 

I used to buy loads of Naxos, but now I'm more selective; I only buy Naxos albums that have good reviews from people I trust and no strong competition from other labels. 

I keep thinking that I've just about bought all the recordings from DG that I could want, then I find 3-4 more in my shopping cart... and in another year or two I'll probably reach that point with EMI and London/Decca. But I think there is a lot more ECM and Hyperion in my future. That's not baased on the label but on the music that I want to buy.


----------



## Hazel

science said:


> I don't worry too much about labels, but I do buy a lot of DG (and Archiv), EMI, London/Decca, Helios (the budget label of Hyperion), and lately a lot of Sony. I buy ECM, Hyperion and Chandos when I can find them cheap, and I usually love music from ECM and Hyperion (I have generally positive feelings about Chandos, but much more love for the others). I like Telarc and DHM as well. Nonesuch is about as nice as ECM.
> 
> I used to buy loads of Naxos, but now I'm more selective; I only buy Naxos albums that have good reviews from people I trust and no strong competition from other labels.
> 
> I keep thinking that I've just about bought all the recordings from DG that I could want, then I find 3-4 more in my shopping cart... and in another year or two I'll probably reach that point with EMI and London/Decca. But I think there is a lot more ECM and Hyperion in my future. That's not baased on the label but on the music that I want to buy.


It sounds as though your shopping cart is as full of CDs as mine is of books.


----------



## science

Hazel said:


> It sounds as though your shopping cart is as full of CDs as mine is of books.


Yeah, I've been on a crazy spending spree in the past month. Probably bought a hundred cds.

Today I bought 7 more disks; yesterday I ordered 21; the day before that I bought 8 CDs and a DVD; last Thursday I bought 9 CDs and 2 DVDs, and so on, back for about a month. I don't know why I've lost control of myself this way...

I have to get a grip... if nothing else, my wife is going to kill me when she finds out how much money I'm spending!


----------



## Hazel

science said:


> Yeah, I've been on a crazy spending spree in the past month. Probably bought a hundred cds.
> 
> Today I bought 7 more disks; yesterday I ordered 21; the day before that I bought 8 CDs and a DVD; last Thursday I bought 9 CDs and 2 DVDs, and so on, back for about a month. I don't know why I've lost control of myself this way...
> 
> I have to get a grip... if nothing else, my wife is going to kill me when she finds out how much money I'm spending!


As I say about books, they last longer than chocolate cake and they don't add an ounce to my waistline. Of course, I still but the chocolate cake.


----------



## science

That's true. As someone (Art Rock maybe) said in the cigarrette thread, it's a healthy addiction.


----------



## beethovenian

In my humble opinion, recent release of DG are quite horrible. The album cover is all about having a pretty or handsome face or some silly pop inspired look. Which makes me wonder if DG shares the same marketing department with it's parent company Universal music group.

DG aside, i generally like hyperion, harmonia mundi, zig-zag territoires, Glossa and those cheap boxsets from supraphon.


----------



## Ralfy

I recall reading about sound engineers in one DG liner notes, and how they take great care in selecting equipment to be used in recording, and similar points in disks published by other companies. From what I gathered, though, one might be better off just looking at reviews and annual guides to see which recordings are best.


----------



## Vaneyes

beethovenian said:


> In my humble opinion, recent release of DG are quite horrible. The album cover is all about having a pretty or handsome face or some silly pop inspired look. Which makes me wonder if DG shares the same marketing department with it's parent company Universal music group.
> 
> DG aside, i generally like hyperion, harmonia mundi, zig-zag territoires, Glossa and those cheap boxsets from supraphon.


Supraphon over the years, I've not been impressed with. I haven't bought anything from Zig-Zag or Glossa. I generally agree about Hyperion and Harmonia Mundi.

What I've bought from DG lately, I've been impressed with--Mahler 10/Harding, Boulez Piano Sonatas/Jumppanen, The Sicilian/Alagna. Thanks for your warning, I'd like to know what your horrible DG purchases were, so I maybe won't make the same mistake as you.:tiphat:


----------



## beethovenian

Vaneyes said:


> Supraphon over the years, I've not been impressed with. I haven't bought anything from Zig-Zag or Glossa. I generally agree about Hyperion and Harmonia Mundi.
> 
> What I've bought from DG lately, I've been impressed with--Mahler 10/Harding, Boulez Piano Sonatas/Jumppanen, The Sicilian/Alagna. Thanks for your warning, I'd like to know what your horrible DG purchases were, so I maybe won't make the same mistake as you.:tiphat:


Nah i didn brought any recent release by DG, their awkward cover just puts me off! 
Take a look at what i meant....
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779109
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779308
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779540
Just my preference, sorry if i offend any DG fans here.

I think Supraphon's Vaclav Neumann Mahler Symphonies set are pretty good. I got that boxset as well as richter's recording of brahms piano concerto 2 on supraphon.


----------



## Vaneyes

beethovenian said:


> Nah i didn brought any recent release by DG, their awkward cover just puts me off!
> Take a look at what i meant....
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779109
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779308
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/DG/4779540
> Just my preference, sorry if i offend any DG fans here.
> 
> I think Supraphon's Vaclav Neumann Mahler Symphonies set are pretty good. I got that boxset as well as richter's recording of brahms piano concerto 2 on supraphon.


Pardon me, I thought you were speaking to recent DG sound recording, then beginning a new thought for covers.
Also, to clarify, my Supraphon remark was about sound recording, not performances, some of which I've enjoyed very much, including Neumann.


----------



## beethovenian

Vaneyes said:


> Pardon me, I thought you were speaking to recent DG sound recording, then beginning a new thought for covers.
> Also, to clarify, my Supraphon remark was about sound recording, not performances, some of which I've enjoyed very much, including Neumann.


Ah sound recording, i have not heard DG recent releases(like i said, their cover is horrible enough to scare me off) but i do have a DG karajan re-release beethoven symphonies set. Sound quality is what you expect from the 60s-70s recording.
I prefer records that are made recently with better recording equipments, they have much more clarity and depth.
By the way, the karajan set is left to collect dust as i have replaced it with the immerseel set from Zig-Zag. With karajan, all i can hear are blaring strings, the immerseel have all their instruments sound seperated cleanly so i can hear each instruments distinctly.


----------



## Meaghan

Speaking of awkward DG covers...










vulture Karajan/ uncomfortable Mutter


----------



## kv466

I like Telarc, Chandos and Decca


----------

